

When you network with people, what information do you exchange? - aorshan

I have a question, when you are at a networking event and you meet someone who you want to exchange information with, what do you exchange? Phone number, email? Do you add on facebook and linkedin? Follow on twitter? Anything else?<p>Oh and do you use bump?
======
bartonfink
When I meet folks I'd like to get in touch with professionally, I generally
give them my e-mail address and try to connect on LinkedIn after reminding
them who the hell I am. Facebook is right out - to me, it just doesn't send
the right message. I haven't got anything incriminating or otherwise
inappropriate, but "friend" doesn't seem like the right label to apply to a
job recruiter in a city I'm planning on moving to, for example.

I have no intentions of ever using Twitter, and I am actively trying to reach
a point where I can function in the modern world without a phone number.

I have never heard of bump.

